# Analog Audio?



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

The spec sheet says that the Edge has Optical audio out & analog audio. Well I received my Edge and I do see the optical "Toslink" but where's the analog? No RCA & no 3.5mm audio jack. I'm confused.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

It sounds like just another spec sheet error to me. TiVo really needs better proofreaders.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

SMH / Yeah, when I saw the first pictures of the rear and didn't see anything I was worried, but since the spec sheet said it, I just figured that rear pic was a false leak or something. I'm glad I hedged my bets and ordered a digital-to-analog converter box just in case.


----------



## ramzeva (Nov 3, 2017)

the analogue audio out is behind the tv tuner card cover... weird location.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

ramzeva said:


> the analogue audio out is behind the tv tuner card cover... weird location.


You've got to be friggin' kidding me! Let me pull this thing out.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

ramzeva said:


> the analogue audio out is behind the tv tuner card cover... weird location.


Just looked...... RIDICULOUSNESS! Why Tivo? So we have to leave the cover off to use it? SMH:unamused:


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

Well I plugged my speakers into it but no sound. I even changed the settings from Dolby to PCM, & did a reboot, still nothing. The speakers do make a little noise when plugging and unplugging so I know they're connected. Oh well, I guess I gotta plug my digital-to-analog converter box back in.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Bobby-Tivo said:


> Just looked...... RIDICULOUSNESS! Why Tivo? So we have to leave the cover off to use it? SMH:unamused:


Think of it this way: it'll help keep the box temp. down.


----------

